# Case 730 Earns Keep



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

It's been a long winter so far. Storm hit first week of Nov. Kinda caught me with my pants down. Turns out the 730 Case I bought last summer the starter quit. Might have been a a good thing as I would have torn things up getting the drive way open. Was lucky to have a neighbor stop by with a payloader.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Blizzard%202008/?action=view&current=IMG_0310.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Blizzard%202008/IMG_0310.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Blizzard%202008/?action=view&current=IMG_0314.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Blizzard%202008/IMG_0314.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Blizzard%202008/?action=view&current=IMG_0315.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Blizzard%202008/IMG_0315.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Since then the snow has melted some. Snow and wind seem to keep coming. Got the starter fixed and got it tuned up to where it would run. 

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/?action=view&current=IMG_0113.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/IMG_0113.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/?action=view&current=IMG_0114.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/IMG_0114.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Now it has the job of keeping the drive way open. It's not far to the main road but it does get deep between the house and the road.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/?action=view&current=IMG_0118.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/IMG_0118.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/?action=view&current=IMG_0120.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/IMG_0120.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/?action=view&current=IMG_0117.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Case%20730/IMG_0117.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

As the snow piles up I hope the wind doesn't change direction. The 730 I bought this summer seemed to always get my blood pressure up. Always seemed to be something wrong with it.Would think for 1750.00 it would of been ready to go. After some maintenace, hydraulic oil changed, new dist cap, rebuilt starter it's keeping my blood pressure down. Wished I would have kept the tire chains out. I would have to move 8 tractors to get them out. Maybe next year I'll think ahead.

caseman-d


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice.... I gotta tell ya caseman, you have a helluva lot more patience than I do. There is nothing I hate worse than equipment that takes sick days.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Simpleprestige,
There are days I feel like selling everything and buying something new or newer. Sometimes when I buy cheap it turns out to be a reason why. Tractor loader like I have they want 5000.00 or more on the lot where I work. Thanks for the post.
caseman-d


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Why does the equipment always seem to break or not start when it is cold out?? I am tired of frozen fingers. I keep telling the CFO I NEED a tractor with a cab!!


----------

